# ALL CADDY'S UPDATE



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CADDY THAT IS COMPLETLY DONE UP???? BESIDES 1OFAKINDA, AND THE BLACK AND CHARCOAL BY BUMPERKIT?? I SEEN ANOTHER 1 BY THIS OTHER DUDE THAT HAD IT 2 TONE LIKEA BLACK CHERRY AND SOME OTHER COLOR... DUN REMEMBER... BUT POST ALL CADDY MODELS... ALL THE 1S IN UR ALBUMS.. ALL THE 1S UVE SEEN.... I KNO ITS LIKE 5 OF THESE POST.. BUT THIS IS AN UPDATE... SO YES.....


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

This will take a while...but I'll start....


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

More


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

mine and 3 more on the way next year


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Will the 3 others be rollin big rims too?


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 16 2005, 09:17 PM~3831391
> *mine and 3 more on the way next year
> *






damn thats crazy


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

More...


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

More...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Currently rebuilding it, gonna paint it a charcoal/gunmetal mixture with a black top. Still gotta finish filling in the sunroof though.


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

More....


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

damn i'm loving that yellow one bumperkit!
shit, i need a few of these caddys, 
they are my second favourite car ever, the 90'd 80's lacs.
my all time favourite is the 59 cadillac hearse. :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 16 2005, 09:20 PM~3831407
> *Will the 3 others be rollin big rims too?
> *


who knows one is definetly a lolo and one will be missing the halftop and the posibilities of a 4 door


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

seriously.... im lovin all oof em.... ive wanted a caddy since it almost hit me hittin switches down the street on crenshaw when i was 7.....model cars... real cars... love em all.... anybody got any 78's for sale?? and what interior kit do u have to use for the 78 to finsh if it dosent come with 1????


AND KEEP POSTING U GUYS I WANNA SEE ALL OF EM


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

WHAT KIND OF DAYTONS ARE ON THAT YELLOW 1... ANYBODY KNO THE EXACT KIND?????


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Some I've seen
[attachmentid=279628]
[attachmentid=279630]
[attachmentid=279632]
Check out the grill.
[attachmentid=279642]
A 4 door!
[attachmentid=279641]
One of mine
[attachmentid=279636]
If you want to see some kick ass promos, be sure to go check out the Promo Cadillac topic elsewhere on this website.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

THANX BENZILLLLLA....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

nice pics :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 17 2005, 02:44 PM~3834062
> *WHAT KIND OF DAYTONS ARE ON THAT YELLOW 1... ANYBODY KNO THE EXACT KIND?????
> *


MCs only ones that look like they got 100 spokes


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

here is mine


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

I found more pics  
[attachmentid=279797]
[attachmentid=279803]
[attachmentid=279810]
[attachmentid=279821]
[attachmentid=279827]
[attachmentid=279829]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like this topic!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

yo highridah where did u get that woodgrain for the panels around the cadillac


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

U PUT UP A BIG ASS RED X ON MY TOPIC...... UR BANNED...LOL JK


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

HOW DO I GET A CUSTOM AVATAR SIG??? THE THINGY UNDER UR NAME..... DO I HAVE TO GET A FIXED AMOUNT OF POST???


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

THATS A BUSTED ASS ANGLE IM SORRY.... I AINT SPIDERMAN


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 18 2005, 03:37 AM~3836223
> *THATS A BUSTED ASS ANGLE IM SORRY.... I AINT SPIDERMAN
> *


LOL...it's not mine, but I'll fix her for you...


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 16 2005, 11:21 PM~3831412
> *More...
> *











These models look great how can I get one to match my car????


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Sep 18 2005, 08:16 AM~3836602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All you would have to do is buy the Lac and paint it the same as your car, or find someone here to build one for you.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

where can i buy the models i want to build 1 before i build the real thing :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

where can i buy the models i want to build 1 before i build the real thing :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 18 2005, 01:56 AM~3836190
> *yo highridah where did u get that woodgrain for the panels around the cadillac
> *


my caddys dont have woodgrain on them you must be talking about Big Poppa he made them with chrome foil a black marker and brown marker


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

LOL...it's not mine, but I'll fix her for you...
 thanks Bumperkit,,,


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

then what is that around ur bumperkit highridah>>?? it looked like marble now that i paid a lil more attention


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 18 2005, 10:04 AM~3836692
> *All you would have to do is buy the Lac and paint it the same as your car, or find someone here to build one for you.
> *


Where do you buy them??? shit I have a 79 model brand new in the box I'll trade for one to have one built....but I need a 80's fleetwood coupe 90'd out like my car. LMK


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

can i get that anwser tho??? on how to get the cusom avatar sig??? i dun want it to say member anymore.....do i have to get a certin amount of post???


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 18 2005, 10:00 AM~3837078
> *can i get that anwser tho??? on how to get the cusom avatar sig??? i dun want it to say member anymore.....do i  have to get a certin amount of post???
> *


click on your name, and at the bottom, click on edit my profile


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 18 2005, 03:26 AM~3836214
> *
> *


Holdup when did that issue of LRB come out? I havent seen that one.

BTW, Nice Caddy.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 17 2005, 03:44 PM~3834062
> *WHAT KIND OF DAYTONS ARE ON THAT YELLOW 1... ANYBODY KNO THE EXACT KIND?????
> *


SHIT HOMIE THOSE ARE THE MCLEAN STLYE D'S PAINTED! THATS MINE BY THE WAY! THANKS BUMPERKIT FOR POSTING THEM :biggrin:
[attachmentid=280354]
[attachmentid=280356]
[attachmentid=280357]
[attachmentid=280359]


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 18 2005, 12:37 PM~3837454
> *SHIT HOMIE THOSE ARE THE MCLEAN STLYE D'S PAINTED! THATS MINE BY THE WAY! THANKS BUMPERKIT FOR POSTING THEM :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=280354]
> [attachmentid=280356]
> ...


No problem......you have some of the cleanest Caddies yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

SCALELOWS I NEED A PAIR OF THOSE DAYTONS THAT IS ON THAT YELLOW 1 AND THE BLUE 1..... REAL LIFE SHYT...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 18 2005, 11:35 AM~3837180
> *Holdup when did that issue of LRB come out? I havent seen that one.
> 
> BTW, Nice Caddy.
> *


*WHEN DID THAT ISSUE OF LRB COME OUT?*


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

I WANNA SEE MORE CADILACS IN MY TOPIC RIGHT NOW GOTDAMNIT!!!!!!... DOES MAGIC HAVE TO CHOKE A B*TCH???? LOL JK COME ON KEEP EM COMMIN I KNO YALL GOT SOMETHING UR JUST DYING TO PULL OUT FROM UNDER THE TABLE!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT A RED ONE IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW! ALL RED


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn, how did you get the paint so perfect?


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

I ment on the black one.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Sep 18 2005, 09:23 PM~3839901
> *Damn, how did you get the paint so perfect?
> *


i just painted it..i dunno, lol :biggrin: 

it's HOK paint, might be why


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

in that pink 78-79 pic 1ofakind..... i see some gold!!!! what did that go 2??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 18 2005, 10:17 PM~3840232
> *in that pink 78-79 pic 1ofakind..... i see some gold!!!! what did that go 2??
> *


that's actually orange..

and the gold went to this car


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

the magazine come out on winter 2004


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 19 2005, 12:15 AM~3840844
> *the magazine come out on winter 2004
> *


so you must be vicente?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

who are you???????are you in L.A.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

the shyt looks pink on my screen...... DONT CLOWN MY SCREEN... UNLESS u have some cereal????.........do u have some cereal????..............................................................MORE CADILLACS!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 19 2005, 12:27 AM~3840894
> *who are you???????are you in L.A.
> *


no, but i got that issue of the mag, lol :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I STARTED THIS ONE BUT LIKE THE REAL ONE IT JUST SITS THERE NEVER GONNA GET DONE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 18 2005, 11:15 PM~3840844
> *the magazine come out on winter 2004
> *












Dang I missed that one. I guess I will have to order it.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 19 2005, 02:20 PM~3843967
> *I STARTED THIS ONE BUT LIKE THE REAL ONE IT JUST SITS THERE NEVER GONNA GET DONE
> *


WTF IF I HAD THE TOOLS AND WHATEVER IT IS THAT UU HAVE TO DO MY CADDY OVER I WOULD BE DONE.... UR MORE FORTUNATE THAN OTHERS :tears:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

POST MORE C'S HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAS IT??


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah here is my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some more..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

..


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

THAS WUT I LIKE!!!! CADYDDDYDYDYDYDYDY MAKES MY DAY BETTER!!!!


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i guess no more caddies.....


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

bumperkit?....how didyou makeit small?..(the pic)
tnks man.


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 21 2005, 02:45 AM~3855550
> *bumperkit?....how didyou makeit small?..(the pic)
> tnks man.
> *


I use photoshop or Irfanview to crop the picture then resize it....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You can just use windows paint....open up the file go to Image - stretch/skew - type for instance 50% (half size) in the horizontal field and the an equal amount in the vertical field (50%) otherwise you lose proportions like in the pic above... :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin: my 78 caddddddddddddddddddi


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's Mines


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

damm I only have this one LOL


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here is one of mine


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 1 2005, 06:19 AM~3921922
> *Here's Mines
> *


 beautiful lac, post more piks (setup and undys)


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

nearly done the undertaker


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

o shyt thats the undertaker!!!..lol how u get the murals to look like the kind on the car??? stencil?? airbrush??


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah, I took aquarell pens for the side moldings, and for the mural airbrush and paintbrush! :biggrin:


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

Has Smiley seen it yet?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job on the car and murals!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

smiley has seen some progress pics on mad-modeler I guess, cause someone posted the link and 2 pics...

Thanx jevries


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steady-Dippin_@Oct 4 2005, 01:55 PM~3940683
> *nearly done the undertaker
> *






 very nice....will this be sent to smiley when its done? :biggrin:


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

guess not! never got an offer... :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

GREAT JOBS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steady-Dippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:44 AM~3947020
> *guess not! never got an offer...  :0
> *


how much you want for it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Oct 5 2005, 12:09 PM~3947631
> *how much you want for it
> *


what up big china?


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

Can´t tell ya now... it still has to be finish and I want it to brinigin out on a show! so it could take a few month to sell it...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

freshness

off the hook.
keep us posted i wanna see the finish product.


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

fo sure


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

still need pics from the trunk and some of the engine... would priciate it if you fellas would post some!


----------



## eddiekane2006 (Oct 5, 2005)

do you have any that you would sell?
[email protected]


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

whaz up! I know it ain´t right to start too many models and not finishing them, but I couldn´t wait to start it! again... :biggrin:


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

some mo´


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

put some dayton caps on the spinners! they come from modelcargarage


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

tried some gold leafin and pinstripin :cheesy: 

let me know what you think


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you cut the top of the caddy? Nice work


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

yep.. always wanted a dark caddy ragtop


----------



## Majestics Pablo (Oct 19, 2002)

here is a a '78 caddy hopper in the works. these pics are old now, but its all wired and rechromed *alclad* bumpers. I haven't taken new pics cause I've added a few little "tricks" to the paint job and I really want to show it off first at a show next year. hope you enjoy



















:biggrin:


----------



## 94bigbodylac (Jun 10, 2002)

damn tight shit


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

OG


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

OG


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Jul 26 2005, 11:45 PM~3484684
> *here is one of mine with working hydros
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one... 

I am not realy into medel cars..... but i wish to have a model car of my 82 Coupe Deville !
It should be 1:18 or 1:24 with working hydros and if its possible not plastic.
So that i have a complete kit and "only" have to do the paint and chromingjob.

Can you guys help me out to find the right model and maybe a shop to buy too ?

THX for helping me out.


Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

sittin on 3!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn that shit hella gangsta


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like a shitty TKM resin right there...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

str8 up


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I am somewht new to the model scene but I was just looking throuh this thread to pass the time and I will have to say these models are literally off the hook!!!...
Where can I purchase one just like the black 93 fleetwood with the all gold ones in the bottom pic here. It looks just like the full sized car I should have done in the next month or so.
Also do they make 90's town car models?............

Thanks again and keep up the good work...........Ro


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ebay and no


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steady-Dippin_@Oct 17 2005, 07:36 AM~4014792
> *sittin on 3!
> *


Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steady-Dippin_@Oct 17 2005, 08:36 AM~4014792
> *sittin on 3!
> *


Real CLEAN! How da hizzle did u cut that Revell to a vert?


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

I used a dremel


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

does anybody know if revell is planning to release the caddy in a different color like the impalas?


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 16 2005, 11:47 PM~4013926
> *I love this one...
> 
> I am not realy into medel cars..... but i wish to have a model car of my 82 Coupe Deville !
> ...


that pic of that caddy is claen . i kown a guy that had a caddy like that. same year & paint .his name was patrick. ?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

props to all you modelers! all the caddy's look sweet! 

maybe i overlooked and sorry if someone already asked but,where do you guys get the 93-96 Fleetwoods? i'd love to get my hands on one to fix like mine.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 22 2005, 11:57 AM~4050909
> *props to all you modelers! all the caddy's look sweet!
> 
> maybe i overlooked and sorry if someone already asked but,where do you guys get the 93-96 Fleetwoods? i'd love to get my hands on one to fix like mine.
> *


ebay is your best bet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

new video of my caddy..

http://scalelows.com/videos/caddystreet.wmv


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

nice shit bro


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

ttt update on the Le Cab!


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Coming soon! 1983 Coupe Deville (check the avatar  )
[attachmentid=360175]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i had a dream they produced big body kits and i had 4 and when i woke up they werent there !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the same dream but ended up with 4. Thanks 1ofaknd.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2006, 01:09 PM~4961109
> *:0
> *


Thats crazy shit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=483474]
HERE'S MY RAG!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2006, 02:09 PM~4961109
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 17 2005, 07:07 PM~3834277
> *MCs only ones that look like they got 100 spokes
> *


I have two sets of those rims: the gold set for my '62 Belair & the chrome set for my '70 Impala; they're made by Pegasus! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2006, 02:23 PM~4961185
> *I had the same dream but ended up with 4. Thanks 1ofaknd.
> *


hehe, i'm almost done too


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

some tight models, very realistic lookin homies


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

are the majority of the 90'd versions posted the red/pinkish diecast model??? do they have full suspensions?? any opening parts??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Mar 2 2006, 04:33 PM~4962038
> *are the majority of the 90'd versions posted the red/pinkish diecast model???  do they have full suspensions?? any opening parts??
> *


the diecast cars do come with opening hood and trunk and seperate undercarriage parts


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!_


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres mine that i started last night :cheesy:  
[attachmentid=483682]
[attachmentid=483683]


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey where do you get the big body models?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 2 2006, 05:32 PM~4962428
> *hey where do you get the big body models?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

woo hoo


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*Damn, Can't wait to get mine! That's looking Caddilicious*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Are the bumpers chromed or foiled?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2006, 08:31 PM~4963603
> *Are the bumpers chromed or foiled?
> *


these are chromed, but they are pretty old, need re-plated


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

The Fleetwood is lookin Dope Ryan!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2006, 06:22 PM~4963540
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 did you use the military sand tan from kustom kolor for the int? looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

A bit blurry...but for now the only pics I have on the micro big body.
[attachmentid=484397]
Mean Green, RC hopper car.
[attachmentid=484398]


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 2 2006, 04:22 PM~4962357
> *heres mine that i started last night  :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=483682]
> [attachmentid=483683]
> *



is that the yellow one


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 3 2006, 04:22 AM~4963547
> *
> *


damn man that's going to be badass.
hope you're not going with those wheels for it though...?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 2 2006, 11:35 PM~4964898
> *:0  did you use the military sand tan from kustom kolor for the int? looks great  :thumbsup:
> *


it's grey


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 3 2006, 06:11 AM~4966380
> *damn man that's going to be badass.
> hope you're not going with those wheels for it though...?
> *


nah


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Sep 16 2005, 10:02 PM~3831322
> *This will take a while...but I'll start....
> *


where do people get those long rear cylinder/spring setups?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is mine i started but is on hold





































it will look like this when done


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 2 2006, 01:15 PM~4961145
> *i had a dream they produced big body kits and i had 4 and when i woke up they werent there !
> *



*Dreams do come true* Thanks 1ofaknd
[attachmentid=492786]
[attachmentid=492790]
[attachmentid=492792]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 8 2006, 08:57 PM~5006466
> *Dreams do come true Thanks 1ofaknd
> [attachmentid=492786]
> [attachmentid=492790]
> ...


how much did u pay for those each??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: $$$$


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 8 2006, 09:08 PM~5006573
> *:biggrin: $$$$
> *



How Much $$$$


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't think that's any of your business



progress pics!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 8 2006, 09:17 PM~5006652
> *I don't think that's any of your business
> progress pics!
> *



well i dont think this is any of your business


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its koo if u dont wanna tell me nvm


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 8 2006, 09:05 PM~5006542
> *how much did u pay for those each??
> *


orale beto!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

On a '78 Caddy Chassis with interior. Can't wait to start cleaning her up. :biggrin:
[attachmentid=492837]
[attachmentid=492839]
[attachmentid=492840]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn That Looks good homie u should try 2 make a castle grill for one of those


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 8 2006, 10:25 PM~5006720
> *Damn That Looks good homie u should try 2 make a castle grill for one of those
> *


I just may do that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 8 2006, 10:16 PM~5007012
> *I just may do that.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Are skirts available for my Caddies? If so where can I buy them?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2006, 04:33 PM~5012197
> *Are skirts available for my Caddies? If so where can I buy them?
> *


make them its not rocket science.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam you beto.quit rubbing that shit in our face.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2006, 11:33 PM~5012197
> *Are skirts available for my Caddies? If so where can I buy them?
> *


the big body already comes with skirts.. dey have 2 handles on da inside dat usually have to be shaved down to fit d's..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 10 2006, 05:00 PM~5021291
> *the big body already comes with skirts.. dey have 2 handles on da inside dat usually have to be shaved down to fit d's..
> *


Are you talking models?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

i think Beto is talking about the aftermarket ones, that attach to the original skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

There are skirts already on that, not sure what aftermarket is available. The lines might be a little soft on there maybe?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check it out when I get home. I thought that the back came down more for a lower look.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

mean some skirts like this?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think you just need to scribe in the line to the rear


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 05:31 PM~5021515
> *mean some skirts like this?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, skirts like this. I want her too!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I never knew they had those. All it should take is a little bit of plastic


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

u talkin about these


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 10 2006, 05:39 PM~5021564
> *I never knew they had those.  All it should take is a little bit of plastic
> *


I don't know how to work with plastic. I need someone to make them for me.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2006, 05:46 PM~5021621
> *I don't know how to work with plastic. I need someone to make them for me.
> *


i told you its not fucking rocket science get some sheet plastic,trace the fender line cut with sizzors, knife, whathave you. file to shape blamo you got skirts


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 11 2006, 02:32 AM~5022174
> *i told you its not fucking rocket science get some sheet plastic,trace the fender line cut with sizzors, knife, whathave you. file to shape blamo you got skirts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i use baseball cards instead of plastic sheets.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

A gift from my cousin Beto  
thanks bro


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Mar 12 2006, 10:00 PM~5037160
> *
> *


  nice what are your plans for it?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks _CADDILIOUS_ Primo...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

where can i get a fleetwood molde like thoes ones?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

there's one on ebay right now


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

damn, i wanna do a lac now, lol. take awhile to find one though


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1ofaknd will sell them


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-Cadillac-Fleetwoo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH WHAT!!! :0 Look what fell off the Big Body tree!! This ones gonna be fun...LMAO..awww


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Man i want a big body :tears: lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn Ryan I just checked the ebay listing and its at $92 dollars!!! Fuck your making some good money on these fuckers!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 15 2006, 08:05 AM~5051450
> *OH WHAT!!! :0  Look what fell off the Big Body tree!! This ones gonna be fun...LMAO..awww
> 
> 
> ...


damn dis bitch came out clean as fuk.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i should buy another 1 b4 dey get too expensive..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 15 2006, 11:51 AM~5053215
> *Damn Ryan I just checked the ebay listing and its at $92 dollars!!! Fuck your making some good money on these fuckers!!
> *


glad to see you finally got it, lol. I know the passenger side isn't as curved as it should have been, i've been getting some mold flex in the last couple one's i've done :angry: but nothing a little warm water won't fix.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2006, 01:49 PM~5054599
> *glad to see you finally got it, lol. I know the passenger side isn't as curved as it should have been, i've been getting some mold flex in the last couple one's i've done  :angry:  but nothing a little warm water won't fix.
> *


YEAH I GOT IT AWHILE BACK BUT NEVER TOOK PICS OF IT. YEAH I'MA STRAIGHTEN IT OUT A LITTLE WITH WARM WATER. OTHER THAN THAT ITS COOL. I MAY NEED TO GET A NEW GRILL/LIGHT SET-UP CUZ MINES A LITTLE TWEAKED.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*KLEAN</span>*


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 23 2006, 08:05 PM~5109031
> *:cheesy:
> *


anymore pics of the lac in the back? both ofem are lookin good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

HOK galaxy gray mettalic basecoat...awaiting some kandy (maybe brandywine?)
twisted spokes
cut open trunk

as far as i've gotten with it so far... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 23 2006, 11:43 PM~5109666
> *anymore pics of the lac in the back? both ofem are lookin good
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2006, 10:10 PM~5153349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just for kicks.......how much?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2006, 10:26 PM~5153455
> *just for kicks.......how much?
> *


that one isn't for sale

so just for kicks...a million dollars!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll take four :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 31 2006, 12:41 AM~5153533
> *that one isn't for sale
> 
> so just for kicks...a million dollars!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: damn ryan cant wait to see those done.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey homie those spokes dont look right!! are you sure you put them together right?? maybe its the pic but it looks like the back of the rim.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 31 2006, 02:03 AM~5154521
> *Hey homie those spokes dont look right!! are you sure you put them together right?? maybe its the pic but it looks like the back of the rim.
> *


no, i'm not sure at all, lol.

i put the part with a lot of spokes on the front. but hell, i didn't glue em together, so if it is wrong then no biggie, lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 31 2006, 04:27 AM~5155052
> *no, i'm not sure at all, lol.
> 
> i put the part with a lot of spokes on the front. but hell, i didn't glue em together, so if it is wrong then no biggie, lol
> *


Then I think the hub is backwards. Post a better pic of them.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 31 2006, 10:00 AM~5155662
> *Then I think the hub is backwards. Post a better pic of them.
> *


i'm pretty sure the side with less spokes goes on the front. not the back like you told me before










i need to find a smaller rim to use...these are too big


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2006, 10:41 PM~5153533
> *that one isn't for sale
> 
> so just for kicks...a million dollars!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Some good stuff going down here, especially the fleetwoods poping up now. Gotta' love the de'ville's though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

kandy brandwine over a galaxy grey base. with a LOT of fireball red flakes. I turned my pascche into a flakebuster by shooting them with no needle at all, lol. 
It'll have a vinyl top, so no attention was paid to the roof  

it still needs more clearcoats before it's glossy and smooth


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 09:00 AM~5212881
> *kandy brandwine over a galaxy grey base. with a LOT of fireball red flakes. I turned my pascche into a flakebuster by shooting them with no needle at all, lol.
> It'll have a vinyl top, so no attention was paid to the roof
> 
> ...


Badass!!
Love the color, and the flake!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow. NICE!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

kool color, what color top you going with?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 08:00 AM~5212881
> *kandy brandwine over a galaxy grey base. with a LOT of fireball red flakes. I turned my pascche into a flakebuster by shooting them with no needle at all, lol.
> It'll have a vinyl top, so no attention was paid to the roof
> 
> ...


maybe that military sand tan at walmart would look nice on that top :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam those flakes look sweet.I have no idea what color to paint mine.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 10 2006, 03:44 PM~5214567
> *kool color, what color top you going with?
> *


probably some shade of tan i imagine...althought gray might be a nice match too. not sure yet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ya grey.be different.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 12:00 PM~5212881
> *kandy brandwine over a galaxy grey base. with a LOT of fireball red flakes. I turned my pascche into a flakebuster by shooting them with no needle at all, lol.
> It'll have a vinyl top, so no attention was paid to the roof
> 
> ...


what kind of airbrush do you use.. like what paasche model? i have been looking at the VL series but idk what im gonna get


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 08:00 AM~5212881
> *kandy brandwine over a galaxy grey base. with a LOT of fireball red flakes. I turned my pascche into a flakebuster by shooting them with no needle at all, lol.
> It'll have a vinyl top, so no attention was paid to the roof
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE TAN IDEA THE BEST. THAT COLOR I DONT THINK WILL LOOK GOOD WITH GREY!! TOO DARKS TOGETHER JUST DOESN'T SOUND GOOD. A LIGHT AND DARK CONTRAST WILL LOOK BETTER. I LIKE LIGHT BUCK SKIN FROM SEM.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Apr 11 2006, 03:14 PM~5220680
> *what kind of airbrush do you use.. like what paasche model? i have been looking at the VL series but idk what im gonna get
> *


i use the good ol' VL as well. it's a good all around brush. I dont' do fine detail work just spray bodies with it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 11 2006, 06:14 PM~5221864
> *I LIKE THE TAN IDEA THE BEST. THAT COLOR I DONT THINK WILL LOOK GOOD WITH GREY!! TOO DARKS TOGETHER JUST DOESN'T SOUND GOOD. A LIGHT AND DARK CONTRAST WILL LOOK BETTER. I LIKE LIGHT BUCK SKIN FROM SEM.
> *


i was thinking a real light grey..but tan is probably what i'll end up doing


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

she's gotta bit of work comin to her  


[attachmentid=535078]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

progress  

[attachmentid=535376]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here's my cadi's that i never finished. just brought it out of box to show it for this topic.. it's a 79 promo kit. i re-did the whole back of the cadi the way it should be.
i made the front euro 91 clip, castle grill for it , ghost grey interior whith wood grain and nardi wheel 3 spoke.i also have this rag that i made a few year's ago. after this it's back into the box im not realy a cadi man..where they will sit for a few more year's MR. BIGGS


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2006, 09:00 AM~5212881
> *kandy brandwine over a galaxy grey base. with a LOT of fireball red flakes. I turned my pascche into a flakebuster by shooting them with no needle at all, lol.
> It'll have a vinyl top, so no attention was paid to the roof
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO ! LOVE THAT PAINT.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 12 2006, 10:50 PM~5230675
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO ! LOVE THAT PAINT.
> *


thanks  

here's a little better pic of the color and flake, still gotta get more clear to shoot on it though


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks killer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 12 2006, 09:27 PM~5230491
> *here's my cadi's that i never finished. just brought it out of box to show it for this topic.. it's a 79 promo kit. i re-did  the whole back of the cadi the way it should be.
> i made the front  euro 91 clip, castle grill for it , ghost grey interior whith wood grain and nardi wheel 3 spoke.i also have this rag that i made a few year's ago. after this it's back into the box im not realy a cadi man..where they will sit for a few more year's                      MR. BIGGS
> 
> ...


...DAM BIGGS U GONNA HURTEM WITH THAT HARDTOP!!!! CLEAN WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here we go, Beto's '77 Caddy with custom Radio Controlled setup makes this car lift the rear and hop the front while keeping the interior.  Packed with mods this car hops like your used to...just hit the switch back and forth... :biggrin: 


















































Enjoy!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 13 2006, 09:31 AM~5233430
> *...DAM BIGGS U GONNA HURTEM WITH THAT HARDTOP!!!! CLEAN WORK HOMIE!!!
> *


thank's homie :biggrin: but that cadi just found a new home. im sure the new owner will do it justice...


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

i want to do a replica of mine caddy soon


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 13 2006, 10:39 AM~5233914
> *Here we go, Beto's '77 Caddy with custom Radio Controlled setup makes this car lift the rear and hop the front while keeping the interior.  Packed with mods this car hops like your used to...just hit the switch back and forth... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got ne vids of this one in action yet? :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I have to wait untill I recieve new batteries.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 13 2006, 10:39 AM~5233914
> *Here we go, Beto's '77 Caddy with custom Radio Controlled setup makes this car lift the rear and hop the front while keeping the interior.  Packed with mods this car hops like your used to...just hit the switch back and forth... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is bad ass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks man! Just did some extra work on this one I made the rear wheels spin freely it will give the car a much better hop....and it already hops pretty good.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres my promo


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 23 2006, 05:11 PM~5299331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: now foil that mofo :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 23 2006, 08:17 PM~5299379
> *  :thumbsup: now foil that mofo :biggrin:
> *


that's next!! lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 23 2006, 05:11 PM~5299331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


_*CADDILOUS!!!! LOOKS GREAT WITH THAT COLOR TOP*_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 23 2006, 06:11 PM~5299331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: speechless. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 23 2006, 09:59 PM~5299895
> *CADDILOUS!!!! LOOKS GREAT WITH THAT COLOR TOP
> *


eh, i kinda thought it was a little "bright" for the paintjob...but i can live with it. i'll wait until it's foiled before i decide if i like it enough to keep, lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 23 2006, 07:59 PM~5299895
> *CADDILOUS!!!! LOOKS GREAT WITH THAT COLOR TOP
> *


I gotta agree with Beto, I love that color! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

cadi's starting to look something feirce Ryan good work


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

damn u got down in that caddi


----------



## -[ Big Bounca ]- (Apr 25, 2006)

*My '79 caddy*


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got some more work done on my caddy....

i think i'm going to do the top dark red...would match the grey side trim better (didn't look right with tan sidetrim)


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

LEAVE IT JUST LIKE THAT BRO . IT' LOOK'S CLEAN LIKE THAT. 
IT'S GOING TO BE BADASS MARTIN :biggrin: NICE JOB


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

that's tight homie it'll look bas ass when your done with it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 08:53 PM~5320333
> *LEAVE IT JUST LIKE THAT BRO . IT' LOOK'S CLEAN LIKE THAT.
> IT'S GOING TO BE BADASS MARTIN  :biggrin:  NICE JOB
> *


yea..but you know how they all look like shit in person :uh: 


anyway, you think the tan top looks fine with the grey sidetrim for real? i wasn't too sure on it


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

fo sho mi amigo :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 07:09 PM~5320449
> *fo sho mi amigo  :biggrin:
> *


x2 looks good


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2006, 05:40 PM~5320263
> *got some more work done on my caddy....
> 
> i think i'm going to do the top dark red...would match the grey side trim better (didn't look right with tan sidetrim)
> ...


 :0 you foiled that mofo :biggrin: i say you leave the tan top and for the grey trim paint it a flat red :dunno: just my 2 cents its all up to you.

its lookn clean  good job :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2006, 05:40 PM~5320263
> *got some more work done on my caddy....
> 
> i think i'm going to do the top dark red...would match the grey side trim better (didn't look right with tan sidetrim)
> ...


Which the gray to match the top, leave the top. It looks great.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good to me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 27 2006, 12:52 AM~5321920
> *Which the gray to match the top, leave the top. It looks great.
> *


tan sidetrim looks awful i think, i already tried it, lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

leave it alone , it looks great...


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice work 1ofakind :thumbsup: Thats a real jaw dropper. uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

drivers side...DONE

debating on the stance now...locked up, or ass in the grass :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

locked up , i cant wait to get mine.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 28 2006, 06:25 PM~5335776
> *drivers side...DONE
> 
> debating on the stance now...locked up, or ass in the grass  :cheesy:
> ...


I like those layed out.......... but thats not a choice so I say locked up


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

One word: Hydro's! That ride is begging for working suspension... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 29 2006, 01:02 AM~5337079
> *One word: Hydro's! That ride is begging for working suspension... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya think? I wanted to have full detail with it, but making it the "real deal" would be quite the job, lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You know me...I got working suspensions on my my mind 24 hours a day... :biggrin: 

I think I owe it to you and the people here on LIL to finish the real deal 64 first... :biggrin: Any chance on finding some thinner tubing? if not I will order the messing 1mm tubing although I don't like the color.

What kind of suspension parts are you going to use on this Fleety?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my promo...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn thats too blury ill try again....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 29 2006, 10:41 AM~5338376
> *You know me...I got working suspensions on my my mind 24 hours a day... :biggrin:
> 
> I think I owe it to you and the people here on LIL to finish the real deal 64 first... :biggrin:  Any chance on finding some thinner tubing? if not I will order the messing 1mm tubing although I don't like the color.
> ...


i'm still looking. 

what size did i say again? Looking at my K&S list, 1/16" aluminum and brass seems to be the smallest size.

and i'm planning on just using the 94 impala suspension..maybe work in something else, who knows! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is the billet cadillac steering wheel that i will be making for this ride in photoetch. (btw these will be available soon!) :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

amazing, count me in for a few when these are avaliable...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 29 2006, 08:41 PM~5341325
> *amazing, count me in for a few when these are avaliable...
> *


x2


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

x3 I need two of them.
Did you finish the front lenses for the big body's?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yo! 1of... I could make you a working suspension... For any type car, undercarraige, whatever...
I"ve been doin" it since 98"...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2006, 05:39 PM~5340557
> *i'm still looking.
> 
> what size did i say again?  Looking at my K&S list, 1/16" aluminum and brass seems to be the smallest size.
> ...



I need the 1/32 size tubing...I only found it in brass or the expensive steel version...I will go with brass than.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 30 2006, 01:00 AM~5342108
> *I need the 1/32 size tubing...I only found it in brass or the expensive steel version...I will go with brass than.
> *


did you try hobbylinc.com they got some in aluminum


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Your right K&S does have 1/32 tubing! :thumbsup: I need it! :biggrin:

Dang, it's brass also....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 30 2006, 11:53 AM~5342913
> *Your right K&S does have 1/32 tubing! :thumbsup: I need it! :biggrin:
> 
> Dang, it's brass also....
> *


so either i skimmed over, or my place doesn't have it  

i'll have to go look again!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 30 2006, 12:05 AM~5341601
> *x3    I need two of them.
> Did you finish the front lenses for the big body's?
> *


Yea, i got them done, but they are a pain to make. Did you buy a bigbody and need a set?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 30 2006, 11:53 AM~5342913
> *Your right K&S does have 1/32 tubing! :thumbsup: I need it! :biggrin:
> 
> Dang, it's brass also....
> *


hah..i did overlook it! lol

i can get some ordered up for ya. I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2006, 10:55 AM~5342926
> *Yea, i got them done, but they are a pain to make. Did you buy a bigbody and need a set?
> *


I got the limo off of Beto, but im still waiting for it to get here.
Maybe im getting ahead of my self. I guess i'll pm you when I get it.
Are the lenses and the steering wheels expensive?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 30 2006, 10:35 PM~5346230
> *I got the limo off of Beto, but im still waiting for it to get here.
> Maybe im getting ahead of my self. I guess i'll pm you when I get it.
> Are the lenses and the steering wheels expensive?
> *


nah

the lenses i'll do for like 5 bucks

the steering wheels will be 10-15 bucks each. I still need to machine the rings for them though.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2006, 10:01 AM~5342968
> *hah..i did overlook it! lol
> 
> i can get some ordered up for ya. I'll let you know when it arrives
> *


Yeah, that would be great!! I also want to order some other stuff like wheels, etc. I will make a list OK?
Thanx!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2006, 09:36 PM~5346238
> *nah
> 
> the lenses i'll do for like 5 bucks
> ...



:thumbsup: whenever their available just send me a pm.
Thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2006, 01:45 AM~5347401
> *Yeah, that would be great!! I also want to order some other stuff like wheels, etc. I will make a list OK?
> Thanx!
> *


that'll be great. just shoot me a pm with what all your needing and we can get it all at the same time


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

how do you make big bodies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@May 7 2006, 04:55 PM~5386002
> *how do you make big bodies
> *


it's magic


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

and how much is dis magic


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@May 7 2006, 06:50 PM~5386381
> *and how much is dis  magic
> *


$863.59


got some pinstriping applied to my caddy hood and trunk...may do more on the car


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> $863.59
> 
> 
> are you serious


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@May 7 2006, 09:33 PM~5387214
> *are you  serious
> *


plus tax :uh:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> > $863.59
> > are you serious
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dry transfers...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:biggrin: did some organizing the other day 

not for sale so don't bother to ask


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 01:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> not for sale so don't bother to ask
> ...



:0 :0 looks like "CADILLAC HEAVEN" :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 7 2006, 07:29 PM~5387198
> *$863.59
> got some pinstriping applied to my caddy hood and trunk...may do more on the car
> 
> ...



purrrrty :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 01:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> not for sale so don't bother to ask
> ...


Thats alot of caddys. :0 
how much? :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

omfg thats a shit load of caddys , and i though i had alot.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 01:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> not for sale so don't bother to ask
> ...


What are you going to do with so many Caddies?? :biggrin: :biggrin: Those cars need air to breath... :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 01:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> not for sale so don't bother to ask
> ...




te vas a empachar guey..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Most are 78s, and I want to build a dealer's lot, I have the chip book and interior and exterior books for matching. Yet another project that's down the road. I think I need like 55 for every color combo.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here goes minez










almost done

just

needs 2 be foild cleared


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 19 2006, 09:36 PM~5805767
> *here goes minez
> 
> 
> ...



dam ` You buildi tthen foil and clear ! Maybe thats what i am doing wrong ? i try to foil and clear then build it !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 19 2006, 08:36 PM~5805767
> *here goes minez
> 
> 
> ...



I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THE BLACK ON BLACK COMBO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2006, 07:05 PM~5805932
> *dam  ` You buildi tthen foil and clear ! Maybe thats what i am doing wrong ? i try to foil and clear then build it !
> *



naw i just snaped bumper nd shit in 2 take pics nothin besides engine and undies is glued

oyea i dont like foling and clearing until everything else is done so when i clear it everything is already all done and i have no reason 2 mess up the paint no scratches or nuthin


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

like that black on black.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2006, 07:08 PM~5805959
> *like that black on black.
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

here is where this one stands.


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 01:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> not for sale so don't bother to ask
> ...


God damn!!! I almost shit myself. how much did you pay for them on average? I hope to have that many '79s someday, but right now putting money into the real '79 is more important. I already built a model of it, but I can't stop when it comes to these promos, I'm addicted. I'm also working on the pink one from Goodfellas too, so I can show 'em together.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Jul 24 2006, 08:52 PM~5835819
> *God damn!!! I almost shit myself. how much did you pay for them on average? I hope to have that many '79s someday, but right now putting money into the real '79 is more important. I already built a model of it, but I can't stop when it comes to these promos, I'm addicted. I'm also working on the pink one from Goodfellas too, so I can show 'em together.
> *


about 10 to 35 apiece over the past 8 years or so


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

having nothing but trouble painting my caddy... im using testors spray but its hot as hell here right now. what temp is perfect to spray at? i read a tip to put the can in a couple inches of warm water and it will flow better but it didnt seem to help much...  im just gonna strip it back down and repaint i think.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 2 2006, 04:31 PM~5891149
> *having nothing but trouble painting my caddy... im using testorss spray but its hot as hell here right now. what temp is perfect to spray at? i read a tip to put the can in a couple inches of warm water and it will flow better but it didnt seem to help much...   im just gona strip it back down and repaint i think.
> *


fuck the testors spray, get some automotive primer and duplicolor paint


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2006, 04:33 PM~5891158
> *fuck the testors spray, get some automotive primer and duplicolor paint
> *



yeah i used duplicolor before and never really had problems but this testor shit is a pain in the balls. whats better duplicolor or tamiya?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 2 2006, 04:35 PM~5891165
> *yeah i used duplicolor before and never really had problems but this testor shit is a pain in the balls. whats better duplicolor or tamiya?
> *


Duplicolor because it's twice as big for the same price as Tamiya


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2006, 04:36 PM~5891171
> *Duplicolor because it's twice as big for the same price as Tamiya
> *



thanks BigPoppa, also whats the best thing to strip the model down? i heard oven cleaner, kinda scary thought....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 2 2006, 04:38 PM~5891180
> *thanks BigPoppa, also whats the best thing to strip the model down? i heard oven cleaner, kinda scary thought....
> *


Easy Off oven cleaner or Castrol Super Clean/off brand Power Clean-basically an automotive degreaser


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2006, 04:40 PM~5891192
> *Easy Off oven cleaner or Castrol Super Clean/off brand Power Clean-basically an automotive degreaser
> *




you da man!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

hey i figured id post my project even though im not in the buildoff just for some feedback on what u guys think for an amatuer!!!!!! lemme know fellas~







































i know its not much but i have a topic in here that im gonna post some more !!!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

you're doing a great job on that caddy


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Aug 3 2006, 12:45 AM~5893099
> *you're doing a great job on that caddy
> *


THANX BRO I APPRECIATE THE FEEDBACK!!!!! I NEED ALL THE SUPPORT I CAN GET I GOT MY BOY CDZNUTZ HELPIN ME OUT TOO HES LIKE MY NEIGHBOR


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Aug 2 2006, 10:00 PM~5893203
> *THANX BRO I APPRECIATE THE FEEDBACK!!!!! I NEED ALL THE SUPPORT I CAN GET I GOT MY BOY CDZNUTZ HELPIN ME OUT TOO HES LIKE MY NEIGHBOR
> *


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 3 2006, 08:42 AM~5894389
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD. IS THAT YOUR FIRST EVER KANDY PAINT JOB?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2006, 11:17 AM~5895720
> *Looks good! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 3 2006, 11:16 AM~5894948
> *:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD. IS THAT YOUR FIRST EVER KANDY PAINT JOB?
> *


are u refering to my escalade or the coupe?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Aug 3 2006, 09:48 AM~5895830
> *are u refering to my escalade or the coupe?
> *


THE COUPE!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

pics of my lac


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

something for a customer. planet green mettalic base, pagen kandy gold, and ice green pearl over top

kit supplied patterns (kandied over) and a set of custom murals will go on the hood and trunk.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam thats nice.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 3 2006, 05:06 PM~5897077
> *THE COUPE!!
> *


its not a candy paint job its just a flake and yes its my first paint job!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 3 2006, 03:26 PM~5897759
> *something for a customer. planet green mettalic base, pagen kandy gold, and ice green pearl over top
> 
> kit supplied patterns (kandied over) and a set of custom murals will go on the hood and trunk.
> ...



NICE!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks clean Ryan! :thumbsup: 
By the way where did you get that standard with clamps?


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

some caddy interior work getting done...far from pro but im trying.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2006, 01:36 AM~5900825
> *Looks clean Ryan! :thumbsup:
> By the way where did you get that standard with clamps?
> *


tamiya makes it, i sell them in the store


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

looks a little like mine


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 4 2006, 08:58 AM~5902009
> *looks a little like mine
> 
> 
> ...



nice i just went with brown i couldnt really find a color i thought was close to the 90 woodgrain. i need to get material for the carpet and door panel bottoms like you got.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sun came out today...snapped a couple better shots of this one

It also get's a white top...which i'll texture and paint after i'm done.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

mmmmm....paint looks like a green jolly rancher :0 :0 :0

Nice Work Ryan








:biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 4 2006, 12:21 PM~5903442
> *sun came out today...snapped a couple better shots of this one
> 
> It also get's a white top...which i'll texture and paint after i'm done.
> ...


another nice paint job 1ofaknd :thumbsup: how many coats of paint is that?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 4 2006, 02:21 PM~5903442
> *sun came out today...snapped a couple better shots of this one
> 
> It also get's a white top...which i'll texture and paint after i'm done.
> ...


dam fool.you can sure paint you ass off.nice work.how much shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

\


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 4 2006, 03:40 PM~5903964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

did you ever figure out what you used as the texture?



> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 4 2006, 01:21 PM~5903442
> *sun came out today...snapped a couple better shots of this one
> 
> It also get's a white top...which i'll texture and paint after i'm done.
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 4 2006, 04:46 PM~5904020
> *did you ever figure out what you used as the texture?
> *


not for the black caddy...for this one im just going to use some rustoleum texture spray


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 4 2006, 04:13 PM~5903793
> *another nice paint job 1ofaknd  :thumbsup:  how many coats of paint is that?
> *


1 coat of base...3 coats of kandy, and 1 coat of clear. I will be adding another clear coat after i wetsand it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 4 2006, 03:40 PM~5903964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats tight also.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks.....


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 4 2006, 01:40 PM~5903964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice candy :thumbsup:  the left belt looks out of place maybe its the pic :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

its actallly the pic i measured them .....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CANDYMAN & 1OFAKIND...BOTH LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2006, 05:01 PM~5904533
> *CANDYMAN & 1OFAKIND...BOTH LOOKING GOOD!
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: you mean there caddys? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 4 2006, 05:04 PM~5904548
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize: you mean there caddys? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WATCH IT ......................**** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2006, 05:07 PM~5904560
> *WATCH IT ......................**** :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2006, 04:01 PM~5904533
> *CANDYMAN & 1OFAKIND...BOTH LOOKING GOOD!
> *



X2   and yes the caddys.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Panit is lookin sick on both of those caddies. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

mural anyone?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats sick.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the build was starting to bore me so i changed formats


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 5 2006, 04:22 PM~5908649
> *mural anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that is some tight shit right there 1ofaknd!!

:worship: :worship: 
Wish I could do some shit like that lol


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

where can i get those painted wheels at thats tight i just got mine but i see those wheels anyone have a set


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 5 2006, 10:37 PM~5910736
> * where can i get those painted wheels at thats tight i just got mine but i see those wheels anyone have a set
> *


_*I CARRY THE 2 PIECE RIMS FOR EASY PAINTING, DROP ME A PM.*_


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Andy builds some nice rides


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really clean ride I especially like the deep dish wirewheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

how do you get that look?......where the grill looks like it has some black in it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 6 2006, 10:34 AM~5911982
> *how do you get that look?......where the grill looks like it has some black in it?
> 
> 
> ...


black wash you make it with flat black and thinner


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 6 2006, 09:39 AM~5911994
> *black wash you make it with flat black and thinner
> *


just apply and wipe off?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5912006
> *just apply and wipe off?
> *


yup


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanx!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, it also works for rads and stuff, I been doing it since I was a kid. Funny the little tricks you pick up, like for detailing brake/fuel lines, I dip a toothpick in silver paint and run the side of the toothpick along the line. Also works great for body moldings if you dont have silver leaf.


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

nice 1ofaknd... i love that white interior..it really matches that paint..great work...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-DUB_@Aug 6 2006, 04:38 PM~5913203
> *nice 1ofaknd... i love that white interior..it really matches that paint..great work...
> *


not my car, but i agree, it's nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This is is ready to leave










"vinyl" roof


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 6 2006, 02:51 PM~5913257
> *not my car, but i agree, it's nice
> *


ohh, my bad...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn 1, I can't get over how nice that paint is Can't wait to see this thing all together now


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Where can i get a 90'd out coupe like that blue one with full suspension and chromed at ? are they for sale.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Aug 6 2006, 05:43 PM~5913450
> *Where can i get a 90'd out coupe like that blue one with full suspension and chromed at ? are they for sale.
> *


get em here

http://www.scalelows.com/revell.html


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 4 2006, 02:53 PM~5904079
> *not for the black caddy...for this one im just going to use some rustoleum texture spray
> *


which one, that came out pretty nice


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 6 2006, 03:27 PM~5913628
> *which one, that came out pretty nice
> *


have you guys tryed masking tape for the vinyl look and just paint it the color you want ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 6 2006, 05:55 PM~5913718
> *have you guys tryed masking tape for the vinyl look and just paint it the color you want ?
> *


yeah but it always lifts at the corners for me even with tamiya tape


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 6 2006, 04:04 PM~5913764
> *yeah but it always lifts at the corners for me even with tamiya tape
> *


i spray the top first with 3m spray ahesive and then lay down the tape


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 6 2006, 06:55 PM~5913718
> *have you guys tryed masking tape for the vinyl look and just paint it the color you want ?
> *


i find it easier to just use something like a texture spray. no seams and no cutting


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

did a little more work today , i had to shave the back of the rim down to clear the trunk panel . i made the trunk panel with some clear plastic covered i flocking . i also flocked the carpet and package tray.




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 6 2006, 06:27 PM~5913628
> *which one, that came out pretty nice
> *


spray 2-3 light mist coats to get even coverage, but not too thick. then sand with 600 or 800 grit lightly just to knock it down a bit. then paint any color


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

right on, thanks.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Aug 6 2006, 02:43 PM~5913450
> *Where can i get a 90'd out coupe like that blue one with full suspension and chromed at ? are they for sale.
> *



_*$18.05 shipped*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres the rides. :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2006, 07:58 AM~5917165
> *heres the rides. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOT HATING OR ANYTHING, BUT WHY IS THIS IN MODEL CARS???? THIS SHOULD BE IN "POST YOUR RIDES"... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 7 2006, 10:26 AM~5917375
> *NOT HATING OR ANYTHING, BUT WHY IS THIS IN MODEL CARS???? THIS SHOULD BE IN "POST YOUR RIDES"... :uh:
> *


yes i know.but the topic is caddys and i wanted to share the pic with you all.if its a problem.deleate it.i dont care.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok we seen that ride a bunch of time's.. now let's see the plastic one's you where going to show us.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2006, 11:17 AM~5917717
> *ok we seen that ride a bunch of time's.. now let's see the plastic one's you where going to show us.
> *


dam.i havnt been able to pick nothing up lately.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2006, 09:17 AM~5917717
> *ok we seen that ride a bunch of time's.. now let's see the plastic one's you where going to show us.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: I've been waiting too bro.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

If it was a model, you'd be rollin it already, narrow that rear end with a couple swipes of the knife!


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

heres my lac


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i like it bu that lac needs a hood ornament and whats with the extended upper look


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ryan that green caddy is badass. I love that. Those patterens and mural is sick. 


Candyman that purple one is fuking awesome too. 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i like the trunk and the slab look its something different 
and 
1ofakind that green one is definatly one of the baddest paintjobs on lil


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anything in the trunk? Some simulated neons or something and beats?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pics in a few , im finishing it up now....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

cant decide on a setup..... :0 




















one more outside shot....  










and heres the trunk....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> cant decide on a setup..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im leaning that way myself....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good Candy!! I would go #2.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yup #2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice rides, keep 'em coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

why dont they make a 80's four door caddy :dunno:


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 tis a thing of beauty, what kind/brand/shade of paint is that?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i usually use automotive paint , but i couldnt get into the groove on this one and used colors by boyd grape pearl over a silver base. i used five star automotive clear over it though .


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 22 2005, 01:02 PM~4050932
> *new video of my caddy..
> 
> http://scalelows.com/videos/caddystreet.wmv
> *


what song is that?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Candy, that Caddy is lookin' badass! I'd definetly go with setup #2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Aug 10 2006, 10:35 AM~5940313
> *what song is that?
> *


i dont remember, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Aug 10 2006, 10:35 AM~5940313
> *what song is that?
> *


http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/...+Rob+Report.htm

track 3 on that Cd.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

sorry shitty pics untill daylight but its painted and foiled! do you guys clear the car again after you foil or is that a bad idea? the color is the new chrysler 300 brilliant black.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i wait until im done foiling befdore i add any clear...


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:16 PM~5944057
> *i wait until im done foiling befdore i add any clear...
> *



ok cool so i think im gonna clear it again then.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 10 2006, 07:13 PM~5944044
> *sorry shitty pics untill daylight but its painted and foiled! do you guys clear the car again after you foil or is that a bad idea? the color is the new chrysler 300 brilliant black.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2006, 12:03 AM~6057097
> *looks good!
> *




thanks homie ill have more pics up real soon.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 10 2006, 07:13 PM~5944044
> *sorry shitty pics untill daylight but its painted and foiled! do you guys clear the car again after you foil or is that a bad idea? the color is the new chrysler 300 brilliant black.
> 
> 
> ...


like the black


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Anyone sells a diecast coupe deville? and ships to germany?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 2 2006, 03:34 AM~6286524
> *Anyone sells a diecast coupe deville? and ships to germany?
> *


We sell the plastic kits, and ship to germany


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

That black is tight!!!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 2 2006, 09:07 PM~6289196
> *We sell the plastic kits, and ship to germany
> *


Sounds good, but sorry, i am only lookin for that diecast Rev Modell


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 4 2006, 03:32 AM~6302202
> *Sounds good, but sorry, i am only lookin for that diecast Rev Modell
> *


we can get ya the diecast as well


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steady-Dippin_@Oct 12 2005, 03:48 PM~3988472
> *put some dayton caps on the spinners! they come from modelcargarage
> *


 WHAT COLOR IS ON THAT INTERIER


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*not mine*


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn those fleetwoods are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 02:52 PM~7072973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soon hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 27 2006, 06:37 PM~6054553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the pink needs to go, make it tan or somethin, other than that looks good


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm still waiting to get my caddy....hint hint Ryan. :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THIS IS MY CADDY STILL NEEDS WORK.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i need to build me one, i want a 4 door tho :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 25 2007, 10:46 PM~7089130
> *i need to build me one, i want a 4 door tho :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2007, 11:50 PM~7089187
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SO WHATS THE PLANS FOR THOSE 4 DOORS?


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Looks like i havent ever posted in this so heres my Caddy !


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

where can i find a 4 door caddy


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 28 2007, 09:00 PM~7112222
> *where can i find a 4 door caddy
> *


x2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 28 2007, 08:00 PM~7112222
> *where can i find a 4 door caddy
> *


 :cheesy: goood luck


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 29 2007, 05:21 AM~7115690
> *:cheesy: goood luck
> *


no shit :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres a caddy i build a few months ago,,i wanna hop it now, but its die cast. guess ima have to find a plastic one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 79lacko (Jun 30, 2006)

a if any one of you guys do custom cars i got 2 cadi ones a 79 an the other is a 84 coupe i would like to get a model of each one so if you want to make some money get back to me thanks j


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79lacko_@Feb 7 2007, 02:08 AM~7196824
> *a if any one of you guys do custom cars i got 2 cadi ones a 79 an the other is a 84 coupe i would like to get a model of each one so if you want to make some money get back to me thanks j
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79lacko_@Feb 7 2007, 12:08 AM~7196824
> *a if any one of you guys do custom cars i got 2 cadi ones a 79 an the other is a 84 coupe i would like to get a model of each one so if you want to make some money get back to me thanks j
> *




POST UP SOME PICS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:biggrin: 
















[IMG







]


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that caddy looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick s-10 love that color homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE CADDY BLUE HERES MINE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Blue and Pancho......lookin Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

thx and looking good pancho


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

MY 79' PROMO


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame project59
 caddy looks killer........sweet stance


oneyed


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the 79 .......klean :thumbsup: 

another one of those i want to get :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2007, 03:48 PM~7286498
> *Dame project59
> caddy looks killer........sweet stance
> oneyed
> *


Did you just call me a Dame????? :scrutinize: :angry: 

LoL j/k Thanks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE CADDY 59. I LIKE THE PAINT :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just realized i havnt posted my newest lac here :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beautifull looking modelcar!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 5 2006, 02:22 PM~5908649
> *mural anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


nice mural dogg


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 19 2007, 10:05 PM~7302830
> *WHAT DO YOU USE ON THE TRIM TO GIVE IT THAT CHROME LOOK ??
> *


chrome foil (BMF)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u know what im suprized no body custom made that side fleetwood trim that wraps around the sides of these cars ima have to do that on these replicas ima build


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 19 2007, 10:16 PM~7302959
> *u know what im suprized no body custom made that side fleetwood trim that wraps around the sides of these cars ima have to do that on these replicas ima build
> *


the chrome shit :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 08:17 PM~7302980
> *the chrome shit :dunno:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 19 2007, 10:19 PM~7303016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the bottom :dunno: for some reason i thought u were talkin about the seats, lol.. isnt there chrome around the sides of the seats :dunno: or am i thinkin of another car


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol NO!!! the chrome unde the side window that goes onto the hood!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 19 2007, 10:26 PM~7303119
> *lol NO!!! the chrome unde the side window that goes onto the hood!!!!!!
> *


ahhh i c now.. i was lookin at that, but it kinda looks like a glare


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7302906
> *chrome foil (BMF)
> *


 WILL ANY HOBBY STORE CARRY IT ?? I JUST GOT THIS 1:25 SCALE METAL BODY CADILLAC, THAT I ALREADY TOOK APART . I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT MODEL CARS, AS FAR AS DETAIL GOES !!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7303787
> *WILL ANY HOBBY STORE CARRY IT ?? I JUST GOT THIS 1:25 SCALE METAL BODY CADILLAC, THAT I ALREADY TOOK APART . I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT MODEL CARS, AS FAR AS  DETAIL GOES !!
> *


yea, theyll have it


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL HERES MY COMPLETED ONE FELLAZ....DONT BUST MY CHOPS TO HARD...LOL


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! That's a badass Caddy Eddie!


----------



## playboyoftha602 (Jan 13, 2007)

DAMN PROPS ON YOUR RIDES HOMIES DAMN I WAS NEVER ANY GOOD AT MODELS BUT HEY WHERE THE HELL CAN I GET A FOUR DOOR CADDY MODEL I WANT TO BUILD TO MATCH MY RIDE... WELL KEEP DOING WAT U GUYS DO FUCK THE AIR BRUSHING SHIT IS CLEAN I LIKE THAT REPUCA OF UNDERTAKER ....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmn thats a badass caddy eddie. love that color homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboyoftha602_@Feb 20 2007, 05:57 AM~7305473
> *DAMN PROPS ON YOUR RIDES HOMIES DAMN I WAS NEVER ANY GOOD AT MODELS BUT HEY WHERE THE HELL CAN I GET A FOUR DOOR CADDY MODEL I WANT TO BUILD TO MATCH MY RIDE... WELL KEEP DOING WAT U GUYS DO FUCK THE AIR BRUSHING SHIT IS CLEAN I LIKE THAT REPUCA OF UNDERTAKER ....
> *


talk to biggs homie he could help u


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

that fucker is nice eddie :thumbsup: like those white pumps


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 19 2007, 10:36 PM~7302459
> *nice mural dogg
> 
> 
> *


Hope you don't mind :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 11:13 PM~7312654
> *Hope you don't mind  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I was going to ask you about that last night ! LOL! :biggrin: LOL!


----------



## playboyoftha602 (Jan 13, 2007)

ok whos bigs how much do they cost about? FOR A FOUR DOOR CADDY


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Mr.  Biggs is a god and you should remove your hat before you address his name again!!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: its firme i aint no hater :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Sep 17 2005, 03:01 PM~3834112
> *Some I've seen
> [attachmentid=279628]
> [attachmentid=279630]
> ...



dose any 1 know were i could get a 4 dr 90 and a bumper kit


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2007, 10:50 PM~7089187
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i want a 4 dr


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

plz


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 21 2007, 08:28 PM~7320829
> *plz
> *


make one


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

how i never built a modal car but i wanna start


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2007, 11:50 PM~7089187
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


your fucked up putting that out there when you know i drive a 4dr.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2007, 11:28 AM~7327058
> *your fucked up putting that out there when you know i drive a 4dr.
> *




dont worrie bro thats a late 70's 4 door :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 22 2007, 01:30 PM~7327076
> *dont worrie bro thats a late 70's 4 door :biggrin:
> *


yea.but it still looks good.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 22 2007, 11:58 AM~7327331
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 22 2007, 01:58 PM~7327331
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2007, 12:28 PM~7327058
> *your fucked up putting that out there when you know i drive a 4dr.
> *


i know...............i drive a 4dr to that why i want it :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Just bought me a caddy model off ebay, the build coming soon, im going to let my mephew do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN WE SEE ANY UPDATES ON THE UNDERTAKER


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 01:52 PM~7072973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 17 2007, 07:36 PM~7287199
> *just realized i havnt posted my newest lac here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the custom paint JL Audios. nice car all around


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wow


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt for doc.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

the og fest


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

any1 have a 93-96 fleetwood 4DOOR only no 2door they would like 2 sell


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BETOSCUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Sep 17 2005, 07:57 PM~3835278
> *I found more pics
> [attachmentid=279797]
> [attachmentid=279803]
> ...


were can i find a 4 door lac i real wanna build 1


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im not a 100% sure but hollat at twinn or beto they got resin CRACK!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Feb 20 2007, 12:48 AM~7304224
> *:biggrin: WELL HERES MY COMPLETED ONE FELLAZ....DONT BUST MY CHOPS TO HARD...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT L;OOKS JUST LIKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some of mine...


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Albert


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ thats fukin sick the trunk insert fit nicley also ... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

do they have to be finished or what


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Albert , witch Figures are this ?? Never seen bevore this Figures who cleaning !

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess i need to add my caddies up in here ! i looked in here and seen that i post 1 build back in 2006 but the pics are gone ! So i will dig into my pics and get to posting ! 

On a side note i seen alot of builders with some nice ass builds in here but i have never seen them post on LIL ! I been a member since 06 and alot of these guys i never heard of ! Man if we all could get back to building this site would be crushing every other modeling forum on line !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINI'S CADDY LINE UP ! 










NEW LIFE ! a 408 & Minidreams project .


















Gangster Blues









Gangster Love









Last Ride









FWD Caddy


















Mini's version of the UNDERTAKER !









project list ! 


Deadly Rider 









Top Teaser !


























and i got stock of caddies waiting to go on to the bench !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I C WHAT U DID THERE :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: uffin: 









DAMN I NEED TO GET ME ONE OF THESE :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*********** CAN YOU WALK RIGHT NOW?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2009, 01:19 PM~15492761
> ************ CAN YOU WALK RIGHT NOW?
> *


Whats that mean ????/ You got me lost


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 12:27 PM~15492853
> *Whats that  mean  ????/  You  got  me  lost
> *



CHAWPS IS ON YOUR SACK...HIS NEW NAME IS TARZAN :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2009, 01:29 PM~15492873
> *CHAWPS IS ON YOUR SACK...HIS NEW NAME IS TARZAN :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT I FELT SOMETHING HANGING ! I JUST THOUGHT I HAD MORNING WOOD !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2009, 11:29 AM~15492873
> *CHAWPS IS ON YOUR SACK...HIS NEW NAME IS TARZAN :biggrin:
> *



i aint on no ones sack foo  IN WHAT WAY :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

THE GUY WHO DNT LIKE BUILDING THEM ANYMORE :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STRANGER
STREETSTYLE C.C.- CHICAGO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 09:12 AM~15491122
> *MINI'S  CADDY  LINE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...


DAM MINI!! YOU GOTZ SOME MAD SKILLZ!!! :biggrin: I LOVE THE FRONT WHEEL CADDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Oct 28 2009, 02:14 PM~15493243
> * STRANGER
> STREETSTYLE C.C.- CHICAGO
> *


get us pics of the caddy in your avi  !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2009, 01:04 PM~15493164
> *i aint on no ones sack foo   IN WHAT WAY  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> THE GUY WHO DNT LIKE BUILDING THEM ANYMORE  :nicoderm:
> *


BRING THAT FOIL TO THE HOUSE TODAY....(IF YOUR LADY LETS YOU) I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT I'M WORKING ON


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2009, 12:54 PM~15493618
> *BRING THAT FOIL TO THE HOUSE TODAY....(IF YOUR LADY LETS YOU)  I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT I'M WORKING ON
> *



k , gotta go to the DOPE HOUSE and put som wrk inn  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2009, 02:21 PM~15493872
> *k , gotta go to the DOPE HOUSE and put som wrk inn    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thats if they let you go out the house MANDILLON  POST UP THE 67 IN THE IMPALA FEST


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

http://images109.fotki.com/v795/photos/1/1...S4200288-vi.jpg[/img][/url]
Hosted on Fotki

Albert
[/quote]
where did you get those figures


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres a couple I built.....










































































And a few projects.......









































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2009, 02:47 PM~15494575
> *Heres a couple I built.....
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :angry:       :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :rant:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

one of mine


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^^SMOKESILVER ON BLACK LAC


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 28 2009, 09:39 PM~15499397
> *Here's mine.
> 
> 
> ...



  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man I think I used to avoid this thread? because i knew all the cars would be so viscious! I might have posted something hear month's back? I hope i did'nt!
I got nothin to offer this thread. but I'l be back!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 28 2006, 07:16 PM~5336044
> *I like those layed out.......... but thats not a choice so I say locked up
> *


 oh?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

"The Daddylac"
























still not done I got a foil it , and add the spinners, and other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2009, 03:37 PM~15516472
> *"The Daddylac"
> 
> 
> ...


Damm.... you are a bad Man!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT A EURO LAC...BUT CLEAN...........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 2 2009, 05:24 PM~15541539
> *NOT A EURO LAC...BUT CLEAN...........
> 
> 
> ...


 NOW THIS IS SWEET


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 30 2009, 07:46 PM~15517460
> *Damm.... you are a bad Man!
> *



Thanks homie !


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15541539
> *NOT A EURO LAC...BUT CLEAN...........
> 
> 
> ...



id say that looks tight but u MIGHT HATE ON THAT ,,, 



LOOOOOOKS GAY :cheesy: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

weekend project


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

COUPLE MY LACS....MY PROGRESS FROM MY FIRST ONE TO MY LATEST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> COUPLE MY LACS....MY PROGRESS FROM MY FIRST ONE TO MY LATEST ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS AND YEA


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

all of them bad ass lacs


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

4 Door


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 16 2009, 08:33 PM~15685241
> *COUPLE MY LACS....MY PROGRESS FROM MY FIRST ONE TO MY LATEST ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what color is the first one? got any more picks..!close ups too? Infact all Cadi owners! More pic's


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 04:08 PM~15692810
> *4 Door
> 
> 
> ...



GANGSTA!!......No doubt the baddest Euro Foe Doe in this thread!!! :worship:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 03:36 AM~15885979
> *what color is the first one? got any more picks..!close ups too? Infact all Cadi owners! More pic's
> *


its gunmetal grey ill see what i can do with better pics bro!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 6 2009, 01:56 PM~15889186
> *its gunmetal grey  ill see what i can do with better pics bro!!!
> *


thanks bro,,


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> 4 Door </span>
> <a href=\'http://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc01345a.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3006/dsc01345a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> anyone have some batteries and pumps , :dunno: i need them for <span style=\'color:red\'>NO CHIPPIN  JUST TO FINISH OFF THE HOPPER LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I just put something together! you cant blame me for wanting to turn a few 
corners....i said i would be back..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

showoff mike


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 13 2009, 03:09 PM~15968649
> *showoff mike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddys lookin good bro cant wait to see them done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

gee that 79 looks pretty cool Markie... yea thanks markie I like it to..
does it work? I dont know I have not hit it since i put it together.
for now i just look it and whore around some of the threads...
yea it's a (pretendaposser) it just lays around and looks pretty and pretends
to be a posser! okay Markie if you say so!! But it will hop on the ninja's ass's!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2009, 02:55 PM~15968991
> *gee that 79 looks pretty cool Markie... yea thanks markie I like it to..
> does it work? I dont know I have not hit it since i put it together.
> for now i just look it and whore around some of the threads...
> ...


Stop all the (talking) to yourself and make it do something :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

a couple lac's i never put in this thread


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

You boy's in here are doing a bad ass job's on these CADDY'S.
Keep up the work.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NOT TO SOUND LIKE A KNOW IT ALL BUT CAN I GIVE U CADDY BUILDERS A TIP ( IF U PAINT AROUND THE HEADLIGHT LENSES BLACK IT WOULD GIVE U A MORE OF A REALISTIC LOOK) U CAN USE A SHARPY OR PAINT BRUSH TO DO IT :biggrin: AND TRUST ME IT WOULD LOOK ALOT MORE NICER


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 14 2009, 12:35 AM~15969304
> *a couple lac's i never put in this thread
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 07:00 AM~15975317
> *NICE  :cheesy:
> *


X2!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 19 2005, 08:55 PM~3847191
> *some more..
> *


what lac is the pink one? and who sells them thanx


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2009, 01:16 AM~15974735
> *NOT TO SOUND LIKE A KNOW IT ALL BUT CAN I GIVE U CADDY BUILDERS A TIP ( IF U PAINT AROUND THE HEADLIGHT LENSES BLACK IT WOULD GIVE U A MORE OF A REALISTIC LOOK) U CAN USE A SHARPY OR PAINT BRUSH TO DO IT  :biggrin: AND TRUST ME IT WOULD LOOK ALOT MORE NICER
> *


example pictures!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

let me get in on this. Hydro look out for me with this Lac. I cut the doors open for all to see in. It;s nothing now , but untill it;s done :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

THIS TOPIC GETS TWO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , NICE, EVERY ONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

here is mine


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Dec 28 2009, 11:29 AM~16111066
> *here is mine
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckn sweet bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2009, 12:20 PM~16029789
> *example pictures!
> *


y do u want pics for :uh: dont u own a real caddy w/euro clip  damn newb cadillac owner :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 19 2005, 09:01 PM~3847247
> *...
> *


dam i did that caddi along time ago with the switch on the ground.tryn to get back in it .its still in the blood!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

this one is old but i got about 5 of them on deck


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 28 2009, 06:28 PM~16114364
> *this one is old but i got about 5 of them on deck
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN CROC THAT CADDY LOOKS FUCKN SWEET BRO  U GOTTA POST UP THOSE OTHER 5 U SAID BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

my bros lacs




























My lac


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 5 2010, 10:39 AM~16190329
> *my bros lacs
> 
> 
> ...



they look dope ,,some foil would really set these off


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2010, 12:13 PM~16190601
> *they look dope ,,some foil would really set these off
> *




Thanks, I have never used the foil, not sure where to get it or how to use it. Can you give me any help with that?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 20 2009, 08:16 PM~16040789
> *let me get in on this. Hydro look out for me with this Lac. I cut the doors open for all to see in. It;s nothing now , but untill it;s done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i like this one!! looks real to me


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 8 2006, 10:57 PM~5006466
> *how much</span>*


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5783101
> *:biggrin: did some organizing the other day
> 
> not for sale so don't bother to ask
> ...


money talks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you are asking people who havent been on here in ages...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINI'S CADDY LINE UP ! 










NEW LIFE ! a 408 & Minidreams project .


















Gangster Blues









Gangster Love









Last Ride









FWD Caddy


















Mini's version of the UNDERTAKER !









*PENITENTIARY DREAMS*[/size][/color]









project list ! 
Deadly Rider 









Top Teaser !


























and i got stock of caddies waiting to go on to the bench !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16194767
> *MINI'S  CADDY  LINE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...


showoff.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

my homie P78dayz just finished this 1


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16194767
> *MINI'S  CADDY  LINE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: i like the orange 1


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Sep 17 2005, 06:57 PM~3835278
> *I found more pics
> [attachmentid=279797]
> [attachmentid=279803]
> ...


where do i find the coupe devile model at ???????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gotta finish ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 13 2010, 11:23 PM~16884522
> *my homie P78dayz just finished this 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> MINI'S CADDY LINE UP !
> 
> 
> Gangster Love
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Feb 19 2007, 11:48 PM~7304224
> *:biggrin: WELL HERES MY COMPLETED ONE FELLAZ....DONT BUST MY CHOPS TO HARD...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


how do you guys make the chrome and all the trim look so real I have always wondered that


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my lecab *"HATER HURTER"* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is my lac.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

where or who has the 4 door caddy's ....i want one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them 4 door 90-92 lacs are super tight :cheesy: :wow: i want 1


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2010, 06:58 AM~16914955
> *them 4 door 90-92 lacs are super tight :cheesy:  :wow:  i want 1
> *


i wana build a replica for my caddy  i wana paint my shit already


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anybody want to sell theirs?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SCARLET AND GRAY
































.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Future projects.


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2009, 02:01 PM~15968582
> *I just put something together! you cant blame me for wanting to turn a few
> corners....i said i would be back..
> 
> ...


How'd you do the Classic Cadillac grille for the '79? Is it scratch build, or adapted from the Revell kit?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2010, 02:30 PM~17375684
> *SCARLET AND GRAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Sep 17 2005, 07:57 PM~3835278
> *I found more pics
> [attachmentid=279797]
> [attachmentid=279803]
> ...


the black fleet wood is the shit


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 30 2010, 09:23 PM~18707436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


amazing, I thought it was a real truck, parked in the snow!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOU ALL HAVE SEEN THIS CADDY BEFORE. I JUST NEVER POSTED FINAL PICS OF IT. I FINISHED THIS UP FOR MY HOMIE. I FOILED IT (MINUS THE FAKE LEAF ON THE HOOD,TRUNK & SIDES), DETAILED LIGHTS/GRILLE, POLISHED PAINT AS BEST AS I COULD WITHOUT RE-CLEARING IT. ADDED ALL THE SUSPENSION THAT WAS MISSING AND THREW ON SOME 1109'S. CAME OUT COOL. I NAMED HER "2nd CHANCE"


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 30 2010, 11:23 PM~18707436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Caddy badgas. Must have missed this one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19531794
> *YOU ALL HAVE SEEN THIS CADDY BEFORE. I JUST NEVER POSTED FINAL PICS OF IT. I FINISHED THIS UP FOR MY HOMIE. I FOILED IT (MINUS THE FAKE LEAF ON THE HOOD,TRUNK & SIDES), DETAILED LIGHTS/GRILLE, POLISHED PAINT AS BEST AS I COULD WITHOUT RE-CLEARING IT. ADDED ALL THE SUSPENSION THAT WAS MISSING AND THREW ON SOME 1109'S. CAME OUT COOL. I NAMED HER "2nd CHANCE"
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2011, 12:32 PM~19531794
> *YOU ALL HAVE SEEN THIS CADDY BEFORE. I JUST NEVER POSTED FINAL PICS OF IT. I FINISHED THIS UP FOR MY HOMIE. I FOILED IT (MINUS THE FAKE LEAF ON THE HOOD,TRUNK & SIDES), DETAILED LIGHTS/GRILLE, POLISHED PAINT AS BEST AS I COULD WITHOUT RE-CLEARING IT. ADDED ALL THE SUSPENSION THAT WAS MISSING AND THREW ON SOME 1109'S. CAME OUT COOL. I NAMED HER "2nd CHANCE"
> 
> 
> ...



Dam thats a cold ass Lacc Fred... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

HERE IS MY CADI 79 PROMO JOHAN! UPDATE!! I COERRECTED THE SPINERS!! :happysad:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS 85 & JIMBO!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 7 2011, 12:54 PM~19532012
> *HERE IS MY CADI 79 PROMO JOHAN! UPDATE!! I COERRECTED THE SPINERS!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Gil!!! I had one just like this years ago, color and everything!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE, YEAH I LOVE THIS COLOR I HAVE PLANS TO PUT COLOR ON A 62 IMPALA!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Johan '64


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN TONIO, LOVE IT BRO! :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

these are all really dope! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'm hoping to have a lil sum'n to add to it soon


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 01:13 PM~19532204
> *Johan '64
> 
> 
> ...



T tha Lacc is HARD cousin!!!! :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINI'S CADDY LINE UP ! 










NEW LIFE ! a 408 & Minidreams project .


















Gangster Blues









Gangster Love









Last Ride









FWD Caddy


















Mini's version of the UNDERTAKER !









*PENITENTIARY DREAMS*[/size][/color]










I have to add these to my list !

Goldiellac









PHUK HEARSEDRIVER









project list ! 
Deadly Rider 









Top Teaser !


























and i got stock of caddies waiting to go on to the bench !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 05:08 PM~19588133
> *MINI'S  CADDY  LINE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! That's a helluva lineup


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's my Lecab still a work in progress.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lecab lookin good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang all of these caddy's are sick fellas ! 





Here's a few non low's and one lowlow in the makin' .........


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 19 2005, 09:01 PM~3847247
> *...
> *


thats my caddi in the middle


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 16 2011, 11:02 AM~19611026
> *Dang all of these caddy's are sick fellas !
> Here's a few non low's and one lowlow in the makin' .........
> 
> ...


wow trend these caddy's are clean as hell...very nice caddy collection. i didnt know you was all into stocks too. they look amazing ....like show room amazing at a dealer back in the day.... :wow: sweet rides.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 11:45 AM~19611252
> *wow trend these caddy's are clean as hell...very nice caddy collection. i didnt know you was all into stocks too. they look amazing ....like show room amazing at a dealer back in the day.... :wow: sweet rides.. :cheesy:
> *


Thanx fam !

I use to build these for a client a couple of years ago. He was a good dude.

He has a :wow: SERIOUS :wow: collection of models.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 15 2011, 08:38 PM~19607920
> *lecab lookin good bro
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

GREAT LOOKIN SHIT GUYS...


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

HERE IS MY LAC FROM CHICAGO IL.:machinegun:CHECK OUT MY OLD SCHOOL KNOCK OFF DECALS:machinegun:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got to put my 68 up in here


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Taste of whats to come all untouched and two are sealed got two more with out box's plus two promo hard top's, just some of my caddy stash, I think I'm a addicted to 67-68 caddy's


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Lil Brandon said:


>


This shit is sick!!!!! How much you want for it!! ? lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here are my 2 that are done. (there all ghostbusters cars)............Pics are crap due to my IPad. SORRY!!!!!

1ST is a Ghostbuster car that got drug to hell and back.


































2ND is just a kustom 59 wagon. Didnt like the way the paint and decals came out but. Whatever, it is what it is.


















































And befor I came out here to NC I went to a KIT BASHING DAY and came home with this. Have no idea what or where Im going to go with this one. May not get to it for a long time. But its here and waiting.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WAS A LIMO


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MADE THE BOOT AND MADE THE BOTTOM OF THE BOOTY KIT


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

NEED TO GET BACK ON IT


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here we go. At first I was excited to build a Revell 57 Eldorado Biaritz,until I opened the box.Complete utter crap.5 piece body,(from a 50 year old tooling)no engine,but I thought the tall plastic tires could be good for a 29 rat rod build for the rear tires.Came out okay for a curbside,But the first time I buy this kit is certaintly my last lol


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Woods, I have a 67 hardtop promo. Any interest?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Hey Woods, I have a 67 hardtop promo. Any interest?


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------

